# GCRM and surrogacy - Im back



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Im back... Very stressed, Crisis gallore in my life right now but Im hopeful with this.

Apt for GCRM on april 12th - I think I know the route now but have an added complication.

My heart!

I had major heart surgery as a child on my aorta and I dont believe Ill be able to carry.

I am now wondering about surrogacy - IVF with my partners sperm through retrieval and my eggs.

Has anyone taken this route in Scotland.

Concerned about the legalities etc...

Dont know where to turn with this - Seems to be getting more and more complicated.

Any advice or stories?

Much Love <3


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi it was soon good to see your name on the screen. Sorry cant help. all the best


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Awwwwwww thank u chicken xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

This is a route that I am also very interested in. I've one a wee bit of research. 

There are a couple of orgsnisations which can help: COTS and SUKS. Their websites are good. I think it depends on whether you have your own surrogacy or not?

If so, it's ivf as normal but transfer to surrogate host. 

If not, you 'advertise' using one of the orgsnisations above. The surrogate selects you. So time frames are difficult. 

As far as legalities are concerned, my understanding is that you can't pay a surrogate but you can provide 'appropriate expenses'. Even if it's your embryo, when baby is born, your hubby and the surrogate go on birth certificate as parents and then after 6 months, you can apply to legally adopt and change this. My understanding is that the surrogate has the right to change their mind at ny time and keep the baby. 

Apologies if I have anything wrong here but this is certainly my understanding. I know of someone ( through a friend) who has successfully had a baby through a surrogate. 

Xx


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey serene,

can't answer any of your questions but i'm looking into this as  well due to recurrent miscarriage and would love to use the GCRM. they have been great for me with medications etc in the past and have great success rates in Scotland. 

Now just need to raise the funds and find asuitable surrogate!

if you want to chat pm me

x


----------

